# Estimate my potential new lot



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

This is a pizzaria. High traffic area. Two doors down from my house.

The blue lines indicate sidewalks/walkways that need to be cleared and salted. White indicates areas that snow can be piled in.

As you can see it's not that big of a lot, maybe 4-5 cars.

I was thinking $125-$150/push. Salt included when snow plowing is required. Otherwise salt is priced at $40-50/application.

What does everyone think?


----------



## kobzjv (Sep 19, 2005)

*overpriced*

your way over priced,$70 including salt is a fair price for 35 mins. work


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

kobzjv said:


> your way over priced,$70 including salt is a fair price for 35 mins. work


That's way too low for out here in NJ. Cost of salt plus cost of paying someone to shovel/blow sidewalk or lost time to do it myself is too high. When all is said and done I'd be putting $20 in my pocket.


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

how was you able to take pic like that


----------



## kobzjv (Sep 19, 2005)

*pricing*

here in ohio if you can make $75 hr thats good money,i pay contractors price $3.19 per 50# BAG of salt.out here i'm just saying you have to be within reason if you want repeat business,theres just to much competion and real low ballers out there.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

What are you going to do with the snow if it builds up? removal? I would plow,shovel by the hour $150/hr salt sand by the pound/ton cost plus time plus profit. cost=XX time = $150/hr profit = 30% profit margen. you can figure it for your ares from there.

as for the picture it was probably taken from one of these sites.
http://imageatlas.globexplorer.com/ImageAtlas/view.do
it is a sattlelite photo


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

$125 for the plow,shovel,salt sounds fine but $40 for salt only is to low. Don't forget you have to salt the walks as well as the parking lot. More like $125 and $75. JMO


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Google Earth.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

here in toledo.. realistically $35 for the plow $15 for the walks and $40 for salt..... myself would be about $50 for the plow $30 on the walks and $60 for salt


----------



## SNHSERV05 (Dec 17, 2005)

*pizzeria*

how many times are you going to push that lot? how many times you going to sand it,salt?and definately need to charge by the ton for salt, and hour for plowing, why you guys buying salt by the bag? dont you have any salt suppliers around area?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

$150 per push including walks, and $100 per application(rock salt on the lot calcium on the walks) for 1-3".
3-6" - $200/100
Thats average for NJ.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

tjlands said:


> $150 per push including walks, and $100 per application(rock salt on the lot calcium on the walks) for 1-3".
> 3-6" - $200/100
> Thats average for NJ.


I agree with this also. Looks like alot of sidewalk to clear which takes time and sucks.


----------

